# They're finally here!! Please help me name my girls!!



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

My Nigerian Dwarf doeling Button Bear just had her babies on the 12th, and they were two nearly identical DOELINGS! I am so excited and proud of her. As far as I know, this is her first kidding, but she has been doing wonderful! They have been wobbly for the first few days, and they have started doing the "just happy to be alive" kid thing--(tell me you know what I am talking about! )! 

These are the first kids from my own goat and I am having a hard time finding the perfect names--so, any ideas would be appreciated! 


Here are the pictures of them. Our LGD Kodiak decided it was his job to help Button clean off the baby, so there is one of him "doin' his job" .

They might be kind of blurry, but when we realized she had the kids, it got kind of hectic!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my they're soo cute!

how about Winnie (the Pooh) and Snappie?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They look tiny, how much do they weigh ? Based on color how about cinders and ashes?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I haven't weighed them yet, but yes, they are pretty tiny. They seem to be doing pretty good though, even though they have been pretty wobbly.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, how sweet they're so darn cute! 
Name them Hugs (or cuddles) and Kisses because I bet they'll be getting a lot of those


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the little Darlings!!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm feeling possum and porcupine, porky for short


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe so cute!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Frizzle and Frazzle


----------



## toadarmy (Mar 16, 2014)

Fluff and stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toadarmy (Mar 16, 2014)

Cinder and Dakoda



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Oh, how sweet they're so darn cute!
> 
> Name them Hugs (or cuddles) and Kisses because I bet they'll be getting a lot of those


Hugs & Kisses.. That's cute 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

They're cute  They remind me a bit of the black pygmy goats we had a long time ago.... anyways, I think the two names could be Daisy and Buttercup. Or possibly Sally and Molly...? If you don't mind human like names.


----------



## toadarmy (Mar 16, 2014)

Terinnen


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toadarmy (Mar 16, 2014)

Would you liken to build a snowmannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

